# How important is the automobile you drive for your image?



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm going through what is essentially turning into an image makeover. I'm trying to punch through to the "next level." I despise spending money and love saving it, so anything I do purchase must give a significant ROI. I'm currently driving a newer economy sedan. My question is how important is it to have a BMW 5 series class car versus a nice Honda Accord?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Your question makes no sense whatsoever.

The car you drive should above all things be functional for your needs and should be affordable.


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> Your question makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> The car you drive should above all things be functional for your needs and should be affordable.


Help me make sense of it. A Chevrolet Spark and a BMW 5 Series are both functional and affordable for me. All I need is safe and reliable transportation, but as I said, if there is significant ROI for driving a nicer car then I will spend the money and purchase one, but if there is not any need I will save the money for something else. I am finding more often that the parking lot of events that I attend are being filled with more higher-end cars. I'm now getting to a point in my life where I am attending these events, so that is why I asked.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not going to claim I'm immune to this kind of thing. That being said I think the questions depends quite a bit on exactly where, on a career track, one currently resides.

You've got to know that your question is highly subjective.

To try to field your question seriously, even when I worked for a fortune 2 company, (General Electric) I can't honestly say that anyone was sized up for advancement, even in part, for what they drove. Perhaps in law, marketing,....I'm not sure where it might matter.

For me, honestly, all of my guilty pleasures, I do or own, what pleases me. I'll even go so far to say, even in my early fifties right now, at times I'm actually most satisfied if I feel as though what I'm wearing, or driving isn't even recognized my anyone other than myself as cool. But remember, I'm not a late 20s or early 30s trying to work my way up in an organization anymore.

I have a car that I purchased just for the massive parking structures where over 10K people park every day. The little Civic has more little door dings from the small spaces than I can count. I can't say how many times I've seen medical professional's at my facility with Audi R8's, 911's, and all manor of Mercs and BMWs with those little door dings all over their cool rides. (Mine is at home in the garage and it has never been rained on,....Mind you, that's in the pacific northwest!)

All depends.

Sporting a Honda Accord, especially if it's clean, may indicate wisdom and frugality for a young up and comer like yourself.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Dépends on who you're trying to impress. Your boss? Clients? Yourself?

Honda holds about 12 percent of overall market share with the Accord being the 5th best seller nationwide having 2.6% on its own. from jan-july 2013 220'000 accords were sold.

A BMW is much rarer. The 5 series (the most popular BMW) ranks #78 in the U.S. From jan-july 2013 less than 31'000 5 series were sold.

Depending on your neighborhood, if you're looking to make a splash with your car, t he BMW is a bit more likely to stand out from the crowd.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I've always felt this way,.....Even right out of college.



SG_67 said:


> Your question makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> The car you drive should above all things be functional for your needs and should be affordable.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm presently driving a Cadillac SRX. Two years back, it replaced a 13 year old Ford Club Cab pick-up truck; which had previously replaced an 11 year old Nissan Maxima. I want my Ford pick-up back and that is what will one day replace the SRX. I buymy vehicles new and drive them until the wheels are (figuratively) about to fall off. Other than a Dodge Challenger R/T and a Corvette owned back in the day, automobiles have essentially been transportation to get me and my family from point A to point b. As I've said in other posts, clothes do not make the man and cars certainly do not! Hope this helps clarify the issue...at least from a Hillbilly's perspective! LOL. :thumbs-up:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

What exactly is the ROI on a BMW vs. a Chevy? 

Unless of course you're single and trying to get chicks.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

If it works for "chicks" could a BMW not also serve as a conversation starter with others as well?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

What type of conversation?

Perhaps it's just me but I don't consider automobiles conversation starters.

Were it to be one, it's not the type of person I'd want to engage in conversation.


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> What exactly is the ROI on a BMW vs. a Chevy?
> 
> Unless of course you're single and trying to get chicks.


Help me define it, if there is any? This is part of my question.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

There's not. Someone impressed by the vehicle you drive is not someone you should concern yourself with impressing.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Can that be said with all items in all circumstances? 

Someone impressed with the high quality shoes that you're wearing is not someone you should concern yourself with impressing?
Someone impressed by the bespoke knife you're carrying is not someone you should concern yourself with impressing?
Someone impressed by the ??? is not someone you should concern yourself with impressing?

Are there any hobbies that someone is allowed to enquire about without making them a total bore? You're quite clear in stating that automobiles are not your hobby but perhaps others are allowed so? If I remember correctly, there are plenty of "corvette clubs" and classic car shows right there in Chicago.

The BMW club of America has over 75'00 members. I guess none of them are worth talking to?

What if the "impressed" guy has the same question as the OP?..."Hey, why did you take the BMW over the Accord?"...

afterall, the whole thread concerns the OP & the fact that he is impressed enough to debate buying one.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Not sure how much it matters as to "image" but both have made Car & Driver's top 10 list several years running.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

If you're truly interested in ROI, research on Edmunds.com the True Cost to Own for vehicles you are interested in looking at:

https://www.edmunds.com/tco.html

Of course you will have to add in your own "image" cost factors.

YMMV


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Some people are more concerned with their image than others.

If you're concerned about your image and can easily afford the 5-series, I'd get it. I owned one for a few years, and it was the best car I ever drove (let alone owned). But I didn't care two hoots for what anyone else thought of me when they saw me in it; I replaced it with a Kia Sorento SUV.

People who don't much care about their own image tend to look down their (our) noses at people who do care. This reverse snobbery is also kind of unattractive, as many of my family have taken pains to tell me.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I guess I don't find myself impressed by such things. As for the knife? What the hell is a bespoke knife?

Unless I'm living on the frontier, kitchen knives are all I need. 

As for cars, suits, shoes and the rest. I recognize quality but I'd never think something like that would serve as a conversation starter.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> I guess I don't find myself impressed by such things. As for the knife? What the hell is a bespoke knife?
> 
> Unless I'm living on the frontier, kitchen knives are all I need.
> 
> As for cars, suits, shoes and the rest. I recognize quality but I'd never think something like that would serve as a conversation starter.


If memory serves correctly, RogerP is an avid collector of bespoke knives. I believe he's even honored us with photos. While I'm not certain, I'm pretty sure he doesn't live on the frontier versus having an interest in the subject. Can he not be impressed with the whole manufacturing process? The end product? The knowledge, skill, & time it takes to make a knife properly? The history? The craftsmanship? Etc? Does the same not apply to many areas of interest for others (be it cars, watches, or clothes)? But under your theory...Anyone impressed, isn't worth impressing?

I am slightly curious as to why someone who seems to dislike conversations about cars decided to join in on threads such as the one on AMC & What was your first car....

I myself have had others come up to me and mention my shoes, suit, tie, etc. Perhaps these comments were only meant to be quick compliments but the fact is they have always lead to further conversation. Even if some of it was only clothing related, it still started the conversation. We've had several threads discussing compliments so I'm pretty certain that I'm not alone on this one.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

It's all very situational.

For me - not a "car person" and not really in a position in which anyone even sees my car except for family and friends - car-buying is simply a matter of affordability and reliability. I would actually prefer not having a car, but since I don't live in that kind of city, I just buy whatever the Best Car is in consumer reports at the time. I drove a lot of Camrys for this reason.

Now, my brother IS a car person. He usually has several, like a daily driver, a fun car or two, and (always) a truck, because he also loves motorcycles and they're best driven around in a truck (and he likes boats as well... you get the picture.) He loves the tough guy thing, so his daily driver is always that kind of car (right now, a Dodge Challenger), and he has a 1970-something Barracuda (a classic muscle car), and usually has some BMW M-type on hand. In his case, it's less image than fun, so he just derives a lot of value from having "cool" cars. Like me, they have no impact on his work (which is in medicine, and he works in a hospital, where his cars are never seen.)

My wife? She likes red Audis. I like Audis too, truth be told - they have great interiors. Why red Audis? It's just her thing. Sadly, she's not a member here, but there you go.

Everyone I know in real estate drives "nice cars", mostly Mercedes. This is absolutely about image, because they drive clients around and need to project a comforting aura of "I'm successful." It seems to be the standard that folks in sales jobs in which their cars are visible (they drive clients around, or pick them up from airports, or whatever) drive fancier cars. (The guy who sold me my last house drove a Honda Civic, but it didn't bother *me*. He's no longer in the biz, though.)

I think *rational* car buying is an optimization process in which the full spectrum, from "I don't care" to "this is crucial for my image" are valid solutions, contingent on values and situation.

(This applies to everything, of course, from shoes to houses!)

DH


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

You should be buying the car for yourself and to suit your needs. A BMW would indeed be a nice car, but so would an accord. Honda has a fairly rock solid rep as far as reliability goes, and they retain their value better than most other brands. I've asked myself this question many times; if I won the lottery tomorrow would I splurge on luxury items like cars and such, or buy things for their utility. I think I'd opt for utility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

gaseousclay said:


> You should be buying the car for yourself and to suit your needs. A BMW would indeed be a nice car, but so would an accord. Honda has a fairly rock solid rep as far as reliability goes, and they retain their value better than most other brands. I've asked myself this question many times; if I won the lottery tomorrow would I splurge on luxury items like cars and such, or buy things for their utility. I think I'd opt for utility.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of the people I've known who "won the lottery" (ie. had companies which went public, or sold companies, in in general cashed out in a grand fashion) and bought luxury vehicles like Ferraris and Lamborghinis only had them for a year or so: they're a hassle because you can never just drive somewhere and park - you have to leave it with a valet, or make sure you're only driving to places where your car will be safe (like a golf club, or a friend's house).

I want to get in my car, drive it downtown, park it on the side of the street or in a free spot down some alley, and not have to think about it as I do my errands or have lunch with friends!

DH


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ Correct!

First and foremost, a car needs to be practical. If I had the disposable income to buy an Aston Martin I would for the simple pleasure of the fun of driving it. It wouldn't necessarily be a practical vehicle though.

But I don't have that kind of money so for me a vehicle has to be dependable and practical. 

Some sales professionals who deal with clients may opt for more luxurious vehicles but my guess is that all or at least part of the vehicles cost is a business expense or leased out in the name of the company vs. the individual. 

And as for bespoke knives, I'm not dogging anyone who collects knives. I've honestly never heard of bespoke knives and I'm not a collector.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Dhaller said:


> Most of the people I've known who "won the lottery" (ie. had companies which went public, or sold companies, in in general cashed out in a grand fashion) and bought luxury vehicles like Ferraris and Lamborghinis only had them for a year or so: they're a hassle because you can never just drive somewhere and park - you have to leave it with a valet, or make sure you're only driving to places where your car will be safe (like a golf club, or a friend's house).
> 
> I want to get in my car, drive it downtown, park it on the side of the street or in a free spot down some alley, and not have to think about it as I do my errands or have lunch with friends!
> 
> DH


agreed. Awhile back I was looking up used prices on the Aston Martin and wasn't at all surprised to see that quite a few of them had low mileage, precisely because of what you're talking about. My guess is the previous owners got over the cool factor of owning an Aston Martin and couldn't justify owning an expensive vehicle they only drove once in a blue moon. Nothing against owning a luxury vehicle if one can afford it, but I dislike drawing attention to myself.

on a side note, i've developed an interest in purchasing a truck as my next vehicle. I did want a Honda Accord, and may still go that route, but the good ole 4x4 truck has been calling out to me. I'm drawn to the Ford F-150 and Dodge Ram 1500.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

justonemore said:


> If memory serves correctly, RogerP is an avid collector of bespoke knives. I believe he's even honored us with photos. While I'm not certain, I'm pretty sure he doesn't live on the frontier versus having an interest in the subject. Can he not be impressed with the whole manufacturing process? The end product? The knowledge, skill, & time it takes to make a knife properly? The history? The craftsmanship? Etc? Does the same not apply to many areas of interest for others (be it cars, watches, or clothes)? But under your theory...Anyone impressed, isn't worth impressing?
> 
> I am slightly curious as to why someone who seems to dislike conversations about cars decided to join in on threads such as the one on AMC & What was your first car....
> 
> I myself have had others come up to me and mention my shoes, suit, tie, etc. Perhaps these comments were only meant to be quick compliments but the fact is they have always lead to further conversation. Even if some of it was only clothing related, it still started the conversation. We've had several threads discussing compliments so I'm pretty certain that I'm not alone on this one.


I think the difference is the state of mind of the purchaser. If we buy an item with the express intent of impressing others, I'm inclined to think that that is not a healthy decision. I am certain RogerP buys and makes his own heirloom quality knives because of his enjoyment of his mastery of the knife making craft, because of the exceptional quality of the item, be it a knife, clothes, a pair of fine shoes, etc. Enjoying our passions can be a very healthy and certainly very enjoyable thing. However, buying items to gain acceptance or specifically to be noticed and complimented on them is generally not a positive thing!


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> I think the difference is the state of mind of the purchaser. If we buy an item with the express intent of impressing others, I'm inclined to think that that is not a healthy decision. Enjoying our passions can be a very healthy and certainly very enjoyable thing. However, buying items to gain acceptance or specifically to be noticed and complimented on them is generally not a positive thing!


sounds like my brother in-law. He lives in a McMansion, is very particular about certain products (while remaining blissfully ignorant of many other products), but at the same time, seems to acquire things to impress others. I agree though that having and showing an appreciation for well made goods can be a good thing, but acquiring those things to impress others is definitely not positive.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Image is not at all important for me.
My top 5 priorities in a car are:
1. it has to be comfortable to sit in for long drives both as driver & passenger
2. it has to be dependable & start every day in the winter
3. it has to have low fuel consumption - my current car gives me over 70 miles per gallon.
4. it has to be safe for my family
5. road tax, insurance, parts & servicing have to be affordable 

All that said, current car: a brown 2012 Hyundai i30 CW (estate) 1.6 litre diesel engine, Eco-Blue Drive.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow!! What car gives you over 70 MPG?? Is it a hybrid car?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ 
I think it may be the miracle of diesel. Not to mention it is a 1.6 liter engine; scarcely larger than a motorcycle.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Wow!! What car gives you over 70 MPG?? Is it a hybrid car?


No, not a hybrid, it is one of the newer engineered eco-friendly low consumption small diesel engines. It has six gears with a gear change indicator for reduced consumption & reduced CO2 emissions - engineered & designed in Germany, built in the Czech Republic. It goes like a dream. 5 stars on the EuroNcap crash test. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> ^
> I think it may be the miracle of diesel. Not to mention it is a 1.6 liter engine; scarcely larger than a motorcycle.


Indeed, sometimes, it does feel like a miracle, in that another new innovation, at least in this diesel engine, is that it doesn't inject fuel if the throttle isn't being pressed, so it will cruise at high speeds not actually injecting fuel...how this works I have no idea....but it's great fun to test that, to be driving along at 70 mph at ONLY..wait for it...1,500 rpm.....in 6th gear...take your foot off .....and the fuel consumption gauge reads 0.0. This diesel Hyundai uses a third of what my old petrol Ford used. Classed as an eco-friendly car, so I pay no road tax for 7 years & don't have to test it for 5 years. Loads of rear leg room, very comfy driving seat, big boot.

Here it is, and that is the colour of mine too

This view shows the length better https://www.az-west.de/uploads/pics/i30cw_freigegeben_Seite.jpg


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^

Is that seemingly magical beast even sold in the US? :icon_scratch:


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Looks like the US equivalent of an Elantra station wagon.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

smmrfld said:


> Looks like the US equivalent of an Elantra station wagon.


Probably not available in diesel though.

Diesels don't fare well stateside.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd actually love, as a secondary "fun" car, to have a Volve P1800, in large measure because my parents offered to get me one when I was in college, but I demured (citing its impracticality, even then.) What kind of young man was I! to say no!

Also, of course, The Saint.

Must rectify, someday.

DH


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

smmrfld said:


> Looks like the US equivalent of an Elantra station wagon.


Yes, the i30 CW is called the Elantra Touring in the US.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> Diesels don't fare well stateside.


Why is that?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ Good question.

I know many of the European brands offer diesel models but none of the US manufacturers, at least none that I'm aware of. Unless it's a truck and then I know some do.

It may just be the way they have always been engineered. I'm sure there's some historical reason for this.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I get free travel on the Tube, trains and buses now. So the car only comes out for golf , or the occasional spin elsewhere. I rarely used to put many miles on the car anyway. Driving in London and the South East is unpleasant.

So now I do not have to worry about parking, traffic conditions and I can drink alcohol.

This works well for me.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

justonemore said:


> Depending on your neighborhood, if you're looking to make a splash with your car, t he BMW is a bit more likely to stand out from the crowd.


I think I am correct in saying that in the UK BMW 3 series outsells the Ford Mondeo. Badges matter to "Top Gear" viewers.

I worked with someone who was obsessed with cars and status. When he retired he bought a big Mercedes coupe which spends most of its time sat on his drive.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Kingstonian said:


> I think I am correct in saying that in the UK BMW 3 series outsells the Ford Mondeo. Badges matter to "Top Gear" viewers.
> 
> I worked with someone who was obsessed with cars and status. When he retired he bought a big Mercedes coupe which spends most of its time sat on his drive.


Yes. And here as well. Same could be said with Mercedes, Renault, Peugout, Citroen, Masaratti, Skoda, etc. There are few American cars here and my Cadillac certainly sticks out. It too doesn't get much use but then again I would use any car the same amount (weekends).

..But...

The OP is in the states & that's where I took the Matket Share numbers from


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

SG_67 said:


> Probably not available in diesel though.
> 
> Diesels don't fare well stateside.


This is less true nowadays. The US used to permit higher sulfur levels, but that got changed during the Clinton administration, which is why you can now get the Mercedes BluTec and VW TDI diesels over in the US now. As a market though, the reputation of diesel sedans was destroyed in the 1970s when Detroit just retrofitted gas engines in response to the oil embargo and since diesels are such higher compression they broke down. Diesel has had a hard time in passenger cars since.

With respect to the OP: a powerful expensive car impresses a larger portion of women than care to admit it. For work, I have found it is most important to have four doors and an empty (mostly) clean car so you can do the lunch thing (although from discussions with friends in the UK, the US penchant for business day lunch is not shared in Europe to the same extent). I keep a list of good restaurants by cuisine and have a lot of fun introducing people to new things (that are yummy) and occasionally getting an opportunity to try something new myself.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Image is not at all important for me.
> My top 5 priorities in a car are:
> 1. it has to be comfortable to sit in for long drives both as driver & passenger
> 2. it has to be dependable & start every day in the winter
> ...


Interesting you're able to beat the mfg fuel economy specs so handedly - it is rated at 56mpg. Either your math is off or Euro cars fuel economy ratings are substantially more conservative than US ratings. The latter could easily be true, of course.

Back on topic: to me, there is no real ROI on any car - cars are always an expense, not an investment that provides a return. I drive the cheapest thing that is reliable, practical, and fits all my needs. Most days, I metro or take the bus - as do most people in my area - so hardly anyone sees what you drive anyway.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

radix023 said:


> This is less true nowadays. The US used to permit higher sulfur levels, but that got changed during the Clinton administration, which is why you can now get the Mercedes BluTec and VW TDI diesels over in the US now.


Those are both European manufacturers. There are really no domestics that employ diesel except for a few truck models.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

My math is fine. I Think You may have looked at the old 2012 i30 which was not an Eco Blue Drive, like mine which was launched later in 2012 and thus also the wrong bhp version of the i30. The factory and handbook figure for my version, with The lowest bhp of the 3 options, states: 0.37 l Per 10 km ( 6 Miles) = 3.7l per 100 km = 6.5 pints (uk) per 60 miles = 72 miles per uk gallon, when you add the mileage for the remaining 1.5 pints to make up the gallon.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

To the OP - are you looking for professional returns or personal ones? What field are you in and what are you looking to advance to?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Yes, the i30 CW is called the Elantra Touring in the US.


Thanks to all for those quick responses. I'm going to have to check out/test drive one of those marvels of economical transport! :thumbs-up:


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks to all for those quick responses. I'm going to have to check out/test drive one of those marvels of economical transport! :thumbs-up:


Unfortunately, Hyundai-Kia doesn't import diesel models to the U.S. at this time, though I read something a couple of months ago that said the companies are reconsidering that. Apparently there were enough concerns over U.S. emission standards for diesels that Hyundai decided against importing them.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Earl, I may have. I was thinking "dang, that doesn't happen with US estimates."

OP, unless you are a realtor, the only ROI I can think of in a car is how many 20-somethings you manage to take home in it. And even then, it doesn't make a tangible difference. I drive a ratty old Prius and a close friend drives a 2014 Lexus GS-something. Never has the car helped or hurt either of us. If you are a realtor, a comfy ride can really change the customer experience. The fact is, unless you shuttle clients around for a living, no one really gives two craps about your car. Ben Bernanke drives a 2005 Ford Focus and he made it to the top.

EDIT: Bernanke also buys all his suits at JAB (and has a credit card with them), so there's that, too.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Tilton said:


> EDIT: Bernanke also buys all his suits at JAB (and has a credit card with them), so there's that, too.


Rumor has it the buy 1 suit, get 3 free deal last week was his suggestion.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

A lot depends on your use and needs for the car. I average 3500 miles a year on my car. I want it to be reliable, clean, cheap to maintain,and damage free. My wife's car gets 15000 miles a year on it. I want it to be reliable, clean, comfortable, roomy and be a higher end vehicle. 

I may drive my car for 3-15 minutes a day, so I don't get any pleasure out of it, it is just transportation. Heck, I never even change the radio dial, and rarely turn it on. When traveling, we take the wife's Lexus. It is much more comfortable for a long drive, and looks good pulling up to an event, or gathering. My Hyundai Elantra is a fine vehicle, but feels like a tin buggy in comparison. But what do I care, I'm only driving a mile to work. or another 2 to the hospital. If I bought myself a Lexus, the warranty would expire in 4 years, and I'd have to buy an extended one, or trade it in. The monthly difference in cost allows for 6-8 pairs of shoes, or 3 suits, or 4 sports coats and pants, 40 shirts, round trip airfare for 2 to Europe, a pool heater, etc. each and every year.

If money was no object, I would still have my Elantra, she would still have her Lexus or equivilant, but I would have a fun convertible just to tool around at the beach in the summer. My previous car was an Alfa Romeo Spider Veloce. Lots of fun in the summer, but noisy, cold or hot, uncomfortable, leaked rain like a sieve, and was a death trap on the highway. Not practical, but fun. Now I'd rather get some EGs and a St.C.

Now if I were a young single guy, the calculus would change. Let's face it, chicks dig guys with cool cars..


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Hmmm, motor vehicle as compensation for various inadequacies and the females who are thrilled by such paltry cues? Yuk.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

It means different things in different social circles, at different ages, in different locations and at different wealth levels. There are similarities to clothes, houses, watches, etc. that's why I ask the question of the OP of his current situation and where is looking to go.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Where one is looking to go is hardly affected by, nor a reflection of, the type of car one wishes to drive. Even if it were, it would be like putting the cart before the horse. 

Get established, develop your career and reputation. Become respected in your field and someone who adds to it and helps to further develop it. Then consider the type of car you want to drive. 

Do those things, and I think you'll find that the satisfaction that comes from the former far outweighs and is far more meaningful than the impression one gets of you from the type of car one drives.


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

SG_67 said:


> Where one is looking to go is hardly affected by, nor a reflection of, the type of car one wishes to drive. Even if it were, it would be like putting the cart before the horse.
> 
> Get established, develop your career and reputation. Become respected in your field and someone who adds to it and helps to further develop it. Then consider the type of car you want to drive.
> 
> Do those things, and I think you'll find that the satisfaction that comes from the former far outweighs and is far more meaningful than the impression one gets of you from the type of car one drives.


That's a bit of a different issue then the question. The OP is just asking about the impact a type of automobile has on someone's image. The impact an automobile has on a person's image depends on many different factors. In certain fields (or specific companies) they actually care about this a great deal for certain people. I tend to think it's rather silly, but my particular view doesn't change reality.

As a related matter, I think that in many professions and social circles you're more likely to hurt your image by having too expensive of a car than the opposite, particularly if you are young. It can give the impression that you are ostentatious, spend beyond your means or are being bankrolled by someone else, all of which can harm you. This is true of many things beyond just cars.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^Experimental evidence indicates that belief actually does alter reality in a tangible and measurable manner. Cf Dweck`s research of incremental and entity intelligences. Morphogenetic field theory being but one postulated explanation. Now, shut your eyes, concentrate, and think hard- we can fix the world. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Luckily, I've been able to avoid the vice of too much car spending. We obviously spend a little more than some on this planet do, but have never fallen prey to the trap of flipping luxury cars. Every time I get the itch to drive a nice Mercedes or similar, I calculate the extra money needed and think "damn-- that would make possible an excellent violin bow!" That's one reason I haven't learned to drive a standard shift. If I did that, I might be tempted to get a _real _car, and that would start a huge round of foolishness.

One factor that comes into play is cost of living. I once met a girl at a summer camp who lived in Nebraska, and she loved talking about the expensive cars her neighbors drove. Ferraris, Bentleys, and the like. She was amazed that even the kids from other well-off families didn't care much about that stuff. Part of that is that a house that costs $300K in Nebraska would be at least $3 million on the coasts. You move to the plains, and you have a lot fewer uses for money.

There is also an element of insecurity involved with a lot of peoples' purchases in this area. As an illustration I'll tell about myself, I once bought into a lottery when the prize hit something like $500 million. One fantasy that flashed across my brain when thinking about winning the prize was how nice it would be to get a new, clean, anonymous, perfectly-reliable, generic car were I to find myself close to billion-dollar territory. Something like an Accord, or a Jetta. Hassle-free, and no real decisions to make afterward. Without the prize, I'd be more inclined to fantasize about a proper luxury car.

If I did a ton of traveling, or needed to convince yokels that I was successful, then I'd think about spending more. Also, if I couldn't find a comfortable seat, I'd trade up as far as I needed to get the right result. Warren Buffett drives a Cadillac sedan-- not that he needs to worry much about anything, but he does like to pick up people at the Omaha airport. Tons of headroom, legroom, a big trunk, and a quiet ride are nice things to put people at ease and stop worrying about the ride. I do remember reading that Tom Greenwade, the legendary baseball scout, pretty much had one luxury in life beyond his perfectly starched white shirts-- a new Cadillac every year. But he was driving 100,000 miles a year around some real ****-holes, trying to convince high school kids and their parents to trust him and sign with the Yankees. That's a different set of variables than most of us have to deal with.


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

In Tennessee? It's not the importance of your automobile, it's the importance of your TRUCK...

In all seriousness, people don't really care about cars as much as they did from 1949-1973. Unless of course if it's a European vehicle (shame that Imperial and Packard no longer exist, or the Lincoln, Chrysler, and Cadillac that most members knew and loved), and even then, only some people will notice; for them it's about the brand of the car, and will seldom be the topic of conversation. Cars are nothing more than a "staple" in America, just like the television.

-Quetzal


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks to all for those quick responses. I'm going to have to check out/test drive one of those marvels of economical transport! :thumbs-up:


I looked into this the other day and the main Hyundai Elantra Touring (i30 CW over here) being pushed in the USA seems to be the 2.0L (122ci) petrol 140 bhp, which is way beyond mine. Mine is a 1.6L (97.6ci) diesel with 110 bhp.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

momsdoc said:


> A lot depends on your use and needs for the car. I average 3500 miles a year on my car. I want it to be reliable, clean, cheap to maintain,and damage free. My wife's car gets 15000 miles a year on it. I want it to be reliable, clean, comfortable, roomy and be a higher end vehicle.
> .


Holy cow that's incredible. I drive once or twice a week and still hit well over 15k/yr.

My first year out of college, I put 40k on a car. It was not an enjoyable year.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

SG_67 said:


> Get established, develop your career and reputation. Become respected in your field and someone who adds to it and helps to further develop it. Then consider the type of car you want to drive.


...then buy the Mercedes you always wanted.


----------



## gerryz (Nov 14, 2014)

For me it depends on how much I drive. When I used to have a job where I drove more, I wanted a more expensive car as I spent alot more time in it and wanted to be comfortable and feel good about being in the car. For a number of years now I've been commuting to work by train, so I only drive a couple miles to the train station and to run errands around town. Now I look for something reliable and moderately priced - I just don't spend enough time in the car to justify an expensive car.

I will say that I've never cared about what others thought about my car. I've always purchased something that made me happy and fit my needs.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

WouldaShoulda said:


> ...then buy the Mercedes you always wanted.


Exactly!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Tilton said:


> Holy cow that's incredible. I drive once or twice a week and still hit well over 15k/yr.
> 
> My first year out of college, I put 40k on a car. It was not an enjoyable year.


Indeed. I do, at least, 650 miles a week.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Tilton said:


> Holy cow that's incredible. I drive once or twice a week and still hit well over 15k/yr.
> 
> My first year out of college, I put 40k on a car. It was not an enjoyable year.


An average of 3.5K miles a year is indeed incredible. That's about 70 miles a week. Back in the bad old days, 70 miles was my daily commute...one-way.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Chouan said:


> Indeed. I do, at least, 650 miles a week.


Impressive.


----------

